# NT - Sharkoon WPM500 wie gut / schlecht ?



## Voron (20. November 2011)

Hallo Leute,
ein Kumpel braucht ein neues NT und muss extrem auf Geld achten ( ja ich weiß beim NT sollte man nicht sparen  )
deshalb hat er sich dieses ausgesucht WPM-Netzteilserie | SHARKOON Technologies GmbH. Was haltet ihr davon finde im Netz keine Tests dafür scheint neu zusein.

Sein System:
CPU: Athlon2 X3 450
MB: Gigabyte GA-870A-USB3 rev. 3.1
Ram: 8GB TeamGroup Elite
Graka: Radeon 5770 (eventuell kommt eine Radeon 6850 als Ersatz)
HDD: 500 GB Samsung F3
und ein DVD-Brenner

Danke im Voraus für eure Hilfe

MfG Voron


----------



## UnnerveD (21. November 2011)

Ich persönlich würde für die rund 50€ zum Cougar A 450, XFX Core 450 / 550, Antec HCG 520 greifen. Allesamt effektiver und mehr Leistung auf der entscheidenden 12V Leitung.

Da man prinzipiell aber nicht sparen sollte und man ein Netzteil in der Regel auch länger als 2 Jahre besitzt, werfe ich mal noch das Be Quiet L8 530 in den Raum.

(Reichen würde für dein System aber auch ein 400W Netzteil - da würde ich dann zum Cougar A 400/ 450 greifen)


----------



## falkboett (21. November 2011)

Für diese Komponenten würde ich mal auch noch das SilverStone Strider Essential  500W (SilverStone Strider Essential Series 500W ATX 2.3 (SST-ST50F-ES) | Geizhals.at Deutschland) in den Raum schmeißen. Habe es selber in meinem HTPC verbaut. Schön leise und recht gut verarbeitet. Die 500 Watt Variante leistet zwar nur 34 A auf der 12 Volt Schiene, aber das NT gibt es auch in größeren Varianten. 

Silverstone ist, seit ich das o.g. NT habe, meiner Meinung nach ein unberechtigter Weise unterschätzter Netzteil-Hersteller. 

MfG


----------



## Bruce112 (2. Januar 2012)

den 500 watt + 600 watt kann man nehmen kommt drauf an was du für karte drin hast bei dir .


500 watt hatt auf der 12 volt schiene 456 watt + 38 ampere 

600 watt hatt auf der 12 volt schiene 576 watt + 48 ampere

Schutzmechanißmen sind !

1:
Überspannungsschutz

2:
Kurzschlussschutz 

3:
Überstromschutz 

somit für den preis sehr gut + kabelmanagment 

für deine config würde ich persöhnlich zu den 500 watt tendieren weil der 400 watt einen pcie express stromanschluß hatt 



http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p774583_500W-Sharkoon-WPM500-80--Modular.html


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Januar 2012)

Die WPM sind trotzdem Crap. 
Guck dir mal die Effizienz an, die ist von vorgestern.


----------



## Bruce112 (2. Januar 2012)

Effizens , Netzteil wird doch sowiso nicht mit 100% 24 stunden belastet. ja ok 

wenn einer ne Stromsparfuchs ist sollte in einer anderen netzteil investieren .

benutze selber ne Sharkoon silent storm 560 watt keine problem ,hab noch den bequiet 600 watt in den verpackung drin nicht mal ausgepackt .

alle 3 relevante schutzmechanißmen sind vorhanden . von daher 

ich denke mal der person will eine mit kabelmanagment .

Ich sage, kann man kaufen ob er das nimmt oder nicht ist seine sache .

Ob ein Netzteil kaputt geht oder nicht ist auch glücksache .

ob da jetzt japanische platinen drin sind oder ne Hamster mit laufrad  ist mir wurscht hauptsache es gibt einige schutzmaßnahmen  + preis + kabelmanagment


----------



## Frosdedje (2. Januar 2012)

Das WPM hat Elektronik von Channel Well verbaut, aber mit großer Sicherheit kommt diese aus deren 
Einsteiger-Reihe DSAII (eventuell DSAII-S) d.h man kann sicher sein, dass das Netzteil brauchbare Qualität
für den Preis bietet, aber wer etwas mehr Geld für ein Netzteil hinlegt, bekommt besseres.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Januar 2012)

Bruce112 schrieb:


> Effizens , Netzteil wird doch sowiso nicht mit 100% 24 stunden belastet. ja ok
> 
> wenn einer ne Stromsparfuchs ist sollte in einer anderen netzteil investieren .


 
Selbst wenn das einer nicht will, sollte trotzdem ein anderes nehmen.
Die Rasurbo RAP oder RAPM sind besser als der Sharkoon Kram.

Und kaputt gehen kann alles, das ist aber noch nie ein Argument gewesen.
Ich würde beim Netzteil eben nicht so billig einkaufen.


----------



## Voron (6. Januar 2012)

Ok ich denk mal der Thread kann geschlossen werden  habe mir dann einfach das Cougar A450 geholt

Danke trotzdem 

MfG Voron


----------

